# I cannot believe this.



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

I recieved a note from my sons teacher about Buying a huge list of school supplies,so i asked my son what happened to the supplies he had, and apparently the teacher as confirmed by her takes all the supplies from students and distributes them so every child has some. because some parents cant buy supplies.I explained theres a political word for that socialism and my child wont be perticipating. Am i just being a jerk or what any thoughts?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Home School


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

That's the craziest thing I've ever heard! 

I don't even know how I'd respond to that, probably straight to the principal and then the school board.

AJ


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You mean you were not informed in writing that all the supplies you paid for would be distributed to other kids in your son's class?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Our public school supplies ALL necessities and parents once per year have a fundraiser to help a bit to top off what ever's not covered.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Give me four years to teach the children and the seed I have sown will never be uprooted."
-- Vladimir Lenin

The government is teaching your kids...
Questioning anything is irrelevant at this point.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm glad my kids are old enough that I don't have to deal with that anymore but I remember the days. The first year when my daughter came home with a huge list calling for things like 6 boxes of kleenex. I was like... wtf?! 6 boxes?? That's when I learned it went into the community pot. That was at least 10 years ago so it's been that way for awhile. At least where I am.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I would take that to the school board. Seriously.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Nancy Reagan had the solution for that: "Just Say No".


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've not of heard this. My wife is a 3rd grade teacher. I know WE spend alot out of pocket buying supplies for her classroom.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

i wouldnt have minded if they said we need donations of this and that for class but this was just wrong in my mind.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

You bought supplies for your child and the teacher took them away from him and gave them to other children without your permission. How is that not stealing? Yes it is sad that other children's parents to give them sufficient school supplies, but taking them away from other children is not the answer. If when my kids were going to school the teacher ASKED for me to pay for extra supplies for children who's parents couldn't afford to buy it for them, I would have donated money, BUT to take supplies away from my kid to give to another without my knowledge would have really pissed me off.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> You mean you were not informed in writing that all the supplies you paid for would be distributed to other kids in your son's class?


nope not a word


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Having worked many years in a couple different school districts I am not surprised at the socialist attitudes. One year the younger daughter had to have matching notebook, book cover and binder - a different color for each class. The idea was that kids wouldn't bring their history book by mistake to math class. It was a pain - especially since they decided that each color had to be the same for all math classes (blue), history (yellow), etc. The next year they decided to make it easier for parents by designating three stores (only) to buy your coordinated supplies. The stores pre-packaged the items so the kid ended up with two binders which were not needed and a couple of other things. We were then asked to donate the unused items for kids who could not afford them.

If your school has supplies (pencils or paper tablets) for sale - usually this is the specially lined paper for elementary grades - ask them what they are charging you and then find out how much the school actually pays for the items. As non-profit entities they cannot make a profit on those items. If a pencil costs them .0875 they cannot round up. There were several schools I caught making a tidy profit.

When budgets are cut, usually the custodial budget gets hit first. Gone are the days when custodians supplied Kleenex, paper towels and sponges for art and classroom cleaning supplies. They costs are passed on to the parents.

Look into your local school district budget and question, question, question. You may find some interesting things - such as why would every teacher in our school district needed business cards at a cost of several thousand dollars. Didn't happen again.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Same thing back in ILLannoyed. The schools had a big a$$ list every kid is to bring to school to "share". The thing I didn't understand was that we were in a fairly affluent town. Cheapest house I ever saw was $125K and the median was $210K. County taxes on my home I sold for $211K was $6600 and more than half was for the schools. If everyone is fairly well off, why did they have to share?????


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Danm said:


> I recieved a note from my sons teacher about Buying a huge list of school supplies,so i asked my son what happened to the supplies he had, and apparently the teacher as confirmed by her takes all the supplies from students and distributes them so every child has some. because some parents cant buy supplies.I explained theres a political word for that socialism and my child wont be perticipating. Am i just being a jerk or what any thoughts?


1) home school
2) you don't support disease riddled illegal immigration either

3) they just dumped a few thousand more illegals into public schools. If I still had it to do, no way my kid would be anywhere near there. (We were homeschoolers. But if I did..)


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Same thing back in ILLannoyed. The schools had a big a$$ list every kid is to bring to school to "share". The thing I didn't understand was that we were in a fairly affluent town. Cheapest house I ever saw was $125K and the median was $210K. County taxes on my home I sold for $211K was $6600 and more than half was for the schools. If everyone is fairly well off, why did they have to share?????


The schools are milking in every direction they can ruthlessly. They get payola for illegals, but rob everyone they can. They're illegals now too and found despicable an easy place to go...

We thought we "caught" them using a capable student for the dummies to copy off of? This is what they are doing. Using your kid for others to ride on so they can be stupider, yet get their job too through affirmative action/acorn type crap. (Where they had one smart kid at a circle desk surrounded by morons was in the south. I have not even wanted to look here.)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Socialists Danm, you've spotted them. Your reaction is just as mine was, this has been going on in some school districts for a long time. It is crazy.

Another story, Son 2 (cam19 on the forum) when he was a senior in high school, one of his teachers started sending weekly emails to parents reminding them that they're little brats had projects due on such and such date or Tests were scheduled for such and such dates. 

I only checked the family email once or twice a month back then but when I finally saw one of these stupid emails, I replied by requesting that she not send us anymore emails reminding us to remind our Son (who was nearing the age 18 and of age to go to damn war if needed) that he had school assignments. 

I went on to request that in the future she tell our Son ONE time and ONE time only of any assignment. If he did not complete said assignment on time... he would pay the consequences with a poor grade. I was not to be notified of any grade, good or poor. HE is responsible for his own actions and results. I further went on to say that I receive another email from her, that I would contact the Superintendent in person to complain. 

What the hell kind of kids are we raising !


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would inform the teacher that unlawful confiscation of you daughters private property will not be tolerated. She is to cease And desist such actions or facial legal repercussions. Send a copy to the principle and the school board. You won't make any friends but it should stop the action.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Danm
Time to walk into the principal's office and tell them;


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Danm said:


> I recieved a note from my sons teacher about Buying a huge list of school supplies,so i asked my son what happened to the supplies he had, and apparently the teacher as confirmed by her takes all the supplies from students and distributes them so every child has some. because some parents cant buy supplies.I explained theres a political word for that socialism and my child wont be perticipating. Am i just being a jerk or what any thoughts?


Stand your ground. You're under no obligation to support other leeches and let the teacher know that in the future you will consider it theft if she take your child's supplies.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Simple theft. Doesn't matter what she did with the supplies she stole them from your child and you. Great lesson to teach the kids. That's it's OK to steal. Prisons are full of people that took something from someone that wasn't theirs, for their own use. 

I'd like to know why the "less fortunate" kids that didn't have the supplies? Was it because of their lazy [email protected]@ parents that just couldn't make it to the store cause they would miss happy hour or whatever?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Danm said:


> I recieved a note from my sons teacher about Buying a huge list of school supplies,so i asked my son what happened to the supplies he had, and apparently the teacher as confirmed by her takes all the supplies from students and distributes them so every child has some. because some parents cant buy supplies.I explained theres a political word for that socialism and my child wont be perticipating. Am i just being a jerk or what any thoughts?


That's the way they do it these days so all of the illegals that are here collecting welfare can have the best education in the world and not have to spend a dime of their money to get it. This is how welfare recipents can afford to drive a cadilac escalade and 22 inch rims while you drive something more economical and work you butt off so they don't have to and can afford to have more children while you hunker down and do with out in a effort to be responsible and make ends meet for your family. This is why welfare leeches can afford to sit around and not work and smoke dope all day. This is what we have voted for over the last 30 years in the politicians we have elected and we are too neutered to throw the BS flag on it. Get used to it cause now that this horse is out of the Barn we aint gonna get it back in the barn where it should be.

If I was a parent, and I sent my kids to public schools, I would send them with a back pack, paper and pen and nothing else. Im am sending them their to get and education, not to be welfare provider. Welfare people get enough money out of me as it is I aint feeding that 600 lbs gorilla anymore than I absolutely have to after paying income taxes.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

That's why I send my son to private Christian School. It costs me plenty of money, but they are very highly rated and he gets a great education that is founded on Christian Principles.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The first thing I thought of was those little golf pencils you used to be able to order with your name inscribed on them. Those things were expensive. 

The second thing I thought of was Vladimir Lenin. 

Everyone has been neutered. If you start crap they will undeniably push even further. That's what they do.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Common IN NM.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

PA closes school if it's too cold. Claims the bottom feeders and spineless parents don't dress the kids properly.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

MN closed schools two years ago because it was too windy. No snow or rain - just wind.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here are your choices as I see them


1. Go talk to your teacher and explain you will provide for your child (heck maybe volunteer to help another one also)

2. Have you child Be THAT child that other parents are paying for


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

On the school closing subject they are now talking about online classes for when it's bad weather. So now everyone has to have a p.c.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd lawyer up at this point. Sue her sue the district, and buy all the necessary thing for home schooling with the loot. That should put a burr under the saddle of life for them.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Danm said:


> I recieved a note from my sons teacher about Buying a huge list of school supplies,so i asked my son what happened to the supplies he had, and apparently the teacher as confirmed by her takes all the supplies from students and distributes them so every child has some. because some parents cant buy supplies.I explained theres a political word for that socialism and my child wont be perticipating. Am i just being a jerk or what any thoughts?


We fight this socialist mindset EVERY damn school year. We also get a list of "classroom supplies" we're supposed to provide. Each kid is supposed to bring in a certain number of boxes of Kleenex, hand sanitizer, etc, for the classroom itself. Where I live, 50% of our property taxes go to the schools, and they are so broke that they can't even buy text books. Our kids get "handouts" instead because we are told there is no budget for books.

I tell to go suck it, and that I refuse to play along. We get OUR child what HE needs. Just like we did for his older sib's. End of story.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Seems like stealing to me. Robin Hood was a gallant lad but a thief nonetheless. I would refuse to participate. It's not that I don't have the money, I just like being asked, not robbed.


----------

